# nov 5th national buy bulk ammo day anybody joining in?



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

this is part of the reason why,
another is its day before elections and its to kind of say they cant take our 2nd amendment right

anybody going to join in here?

heres the main guy backing this.






ima go out and buy some ammo. just what i can afford.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

every day is bulk ammo day for me. scored 1000 rounds .223 for 300 shipped and they threw in a muzzle rest. i was well pleased.

my gun club is selling 500 rounds for 109 and 1000 9mm for 119 for black fiday sale. i cannot wait to pick up a coupla 10/22s they are 99.00 bux and give them to my kids.. and see what else i can get. i need targets too. lots of them 
so ill mark that on my calendar to make sure to get more that day!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Great deals on the ammo and 10/22


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My day is the 6th. 

I would be validating a broken and hijacked system were I to go and cast a ballot for either empty suit. That doesn't mean I don't plan on voting.
For months, it has been my intention to go to the local gun shop and buying a lot of ammo while making a bulk purchase from bulkammo.com.
I have also been urging friends to do the same thing.
I have been told that there is a similar movement on Facebook. Glad to hear it. I don't like FB or Twitter, but it sounds like people are using those tools for good.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

On the 6th, I'll be voting early, then to the Dentist for some major work. I probably won't be in the mood to be buying stuff, so I'll have to do it on the 5th.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep I do believe besides buying a bunch of ammo I am going to buy another toy or 2 been eyeballing this Mossberg 500 tactical or remington 870 tactical or the Winchester 1300 Defender I just came across for 2bills none the less going to buy a backpack full of ammo


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Irish said:


> Yep I do believe besides buying a bunch of ammo I am going to buy another toy or 2 been eyeballing this Mossberg 500 tactical or remington 870 tactical or the Winchester 1300 Defender I just came across for 2bills none the less going to buy a backpack full of ammo


Excellent idea - stuff the ballot box!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Shotlady... 10/22's for $99 is a steal. You could even buy a few extra and re-sell them at $150 and they'd still go like hotcakes. Just a thought.... then you could apply the profit towards ammo for the ones you are keeping.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

And to stick with the thread... payday is the 7th.... crap... but I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Then, vote on the 7th.
The spike will still be in that tight group of days.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

True... the 7th it is.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I will be purchasing and voting........


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I WILL vote and I will purchase as much ammo that my budget will allow pre Nov 6th.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mwhartman said:


> I WILL vote and I will purchase as much ammo that my budget will allow pre Nov 6th.


LOL! What message are you sending to them? "I am with you, and I am prepared to assist you in the eradication of all those crazy constitutionalists!"
:-D

Don't get mad, just having a little fun.

Here is something to think about, though. Had all the "patriots" out there voted to bring us away from being a military/corporate entity and back toward being a constitutional republic, we would be a lot better off!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a great sense of humor so no worries! 

I'm a disabled VietNam vet and I am very very concerned about America and this election. I look to God and know He is in control.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

God is very much in control, Brother.
Part of that control is that He created both spiritual and physical law. Both sets will not be broken, only proved.
We are where we are because we have turnef from our Creator and have tried to force the laws of nature and nature's God to yield in favor of our rule and desire for sovereignty. 
Both parties are controlled by the same powers, and those powers know we are willing to give up freedom for the illusion of security. It will be proved what happens when a nation bargains with evil in such a manner. There is no lesser of evil.


----------

